

Xcode 5 Finally Makes Interface Builder a Viable Option for Teams - ehamberg
http://nilsou.com/blog/2013/08/07/xcode-5-finally-makes-interface-builder-a-viable-option-for-teams/

======
millerm
I still don't know why storyboards (all views and segues) are implemented in a
single file. I talked to some Apple developers at WWDC last year and this year
about the issue. I explained the possibility of actually saving
controller/view bindings in separate files (umm, xibs) so you wouldn't get all
these conflicts. The storyboard itself would only be a graph of the xibs and
their segues to other xibs and whatnot (position on screen in the editor or
whatever). A lot less of a chance of a conflict. I'm just giving a high level
overview of what we had discussed. I still think it could be implemented
better. Break that bad boy up! It should be in a bundle.

------
scrumper
This is a welcome change. I'm interested to see if storyboards are now team-
friendly too.

~~~
lukeredpath
They always have been. The new XIB format is the same as the current
Storyboard format.

It doesn't completely prevent merge conflicts though.

